# help on pacman frogs



## froGGer (Jul 9, 2003)

HEY there, i was surfing the internet when i came upon this site and thought that it would be great to post some of my quesitons on getting a pacman frog.  ive been thinking about getting one for some time and did some research on them, as well as going to some pets stores to ask about them there.  it was all going pretty good until the guy at the PETCO told me that "those suckers will bite your finger off when bigger" (refering to the pacman frog).  i know that he was being a little sarcastic but he said that they might as well bite it off becuase it would be severly damaged anyway.  this changed my whole perspective about them, and now im realy afraid to get one becuase of being bitten.  ive had other frogs before such as tree frogs and fire bellys, but i wanted to try this one for a change... well so i was just wondering if any of you have some suggestions on what to do on the whole "bitting" part, if theres like any good ways to avoid it and etc because i really think they look cute i really would want to get one... oh yea and if you guys have any other helpful tips that would be great too.

--froGGer


----------



## extrovertinvert (Jul 9, 2003)

don't worry about the bite.  even though they do have a huge mouth and they will try to eat about anything it isn't really much to wirry about  we have a couple of 5 inchers and I get bit all the time and it never breaks skin or even comes close.


----------



## froGGer (Jul 9, 2003)

so wen it bites you, it doesnt hurt? i heard that they have teeth, or r they just to small? oh and could you please give me some tips about them, like just overall about the frogs, i apreciate it thanx.

--froGGer


----------



## Felkon (Jul 10, 2003)

Haha I saw this adorable pacman frog at petsmart the other day and it had to be one of the cutest things I've ever seen! Someone dropped a piece of food in the enclosure and it gulped it down, then it made a yalping sound.. haha so cute!  I would worry about being bit by a frog anyways...


----------



## froGGer (Jul 10, 2003)

could u guys also give me some helpful tips for taking care of these frogs, just want to try my best on taking care of it.

--froGGer


----------



## minax (Jul 12, 2003)

*Hey Frogger!*

I have had horned frogs for about 10 years. And I have had bleeding cuts from mine more times than I can count. But though the power and quickness of them is surprising, it is nothing serious. One time, I had a 2" C.ornata gag on my finger, it chomped up to the knuckle, and would not let go for over 5 minutes! I have one left now, it is 10 years old, a hybrid, C.cranwelli X C. cornuta. Some misguided individuals think they are not smart, but where they have evolved, it is a bite, or be bitten world. A second late, and they are lunch for something else. So maniacal aggression is their main weapon. As to keeping them.........there is many ways, but the easiest is to line the bottom of a small or medium pet-pal, with some smooth indoor-outdoor carpet. The felt kind, and home depot usually has it. It is very easy to keep clean. If you cannot find this, use papertowels, or even a shallow layer of peat. But do not put much in there, or you will never see the frog! Then...........you add some spaghnum moss, like they have at the petstore. Make it wet, and this gives the frog much needed humidity, and they like to hide in it, too. Spray it down with a spray bottle, once a day. Temps........If your house is 75, it will be fine. I use heating for mine, especially in the winter. Be careful, and do not over heat, they can dehydrate! Get a decent thermometer, a plastic stick-on one should do. And keep it at about 80 deg. Use a red bulb, and a clamp lamp, and make sure and adjust the height, to put it high enough, so you do not cook the frog. And put a water bowel in there too. But just big enough for it to bathe, as they are poor swimmers.Overflow saucers, from plastic plant pots, work very well. Just make sure, that the water does not get higher than the frogs vent, (behind), or keep it below the lower lip. Food.........feed babies every couple of days, first crickets, then pink mice. If you use crickets, make sure and put some Rep-cal, calcium on the crickets, about twice a week, to avoid lack of calcium, as they grow rapidly. When they get older, you will feed them less, maybe once a week. And do not let them get too fat! This is one of the main killers of them. I probably left something out............if you have any questions, feel free to post it, or P.M. me, I am glad to help, Happy Frogging!!


----------



## xXFROGGERXx (Jul 17, 2003)

does anyone here have pics of pacman frogs? i really want to see your guys'  if you have some like in an enclosure or sumtihin

--froGGer


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 20, 2003)

i just read a care sheet and they sound like way too much effort for me, i think i'll stick to tarantulas


----------



## Vicky Rut (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a baby Ceratophrys cranwelli
Horned frog


----------

